# Welche Programmierprache? Kommentarzeichen: "--"



## lindin (13. September 2004)

HAllo, ich weiß nicht, wo ich diesen Beitrag plazieren soll... ich habe hier eine Funktion, und weiß nicht, in welcher Sprache sie geschrieben ist!
Sie dient dazu, zu ver- bzw. entschlüsseln!

Also, ich möchte einfach nur wissen, in welcher Sprache die Funktion geschrieben ist, da ich sie in c++ umschreiben möchte.

Es hat galube ich irgendwas mit SQL zu tun, da es VAriablen als VARCHAR2 gibt!
Und es gibt dann zB noch NUMBER!
Kommentare gibt es in der Form  "--Kommentar" für einzeilige kommentare!





```
CREATE OR REPLACE FUNCTION xyz
   (vstring IN VARCHAR2)
RETURN VARCHAR2
IS
   /*Variablendeklarationen*/
   BEGIN
```

DAnn gibt es noch sowas wie:

```
x: =y;
```
es gibt funktionen wie "substr"
 while-schleifen, wo dann drinsteht 'loop' und am ende 'endloop'

ICh hoffe, irgendwer kann mir darüber etwas sagen!

Tut mir leid, weiß echt nicht, wo dieseFrage hier im Forum hingehört!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (13. September 2004)

Ich hab das mal in die Rubrik andere verschoben.

Die Variablenzuweisung àla x: =y; deutet auf eine logische Programmiersprache hin, ähnlich wie Pascal.
Das ist bestimmt eine etwas ältere Sprache.


----------



## lindin (13. September 2004)

Ja, diese Rubrik scheint wohl geeignet!
Also der Code ist von 2000!

Kann es sein, daß es was mit sql zu tun hat?
Diese Funktion wird nämlich benutzt, um Strings aus Sicherheitsgründen verschlüsselt in einer DAtenbank zu speichern!

Naja, werde mal versuchen, daß so umzusetzten!
Wäre eben hilfreich gewesen, wenn ich gewußt hätte, welche Sprache das ist!


----------



## lindin (13. September 2004)

Also, kann das was mit Oracle PLSQL zu tun haben?


----------



## Thomas Pinske (13. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde sagen, es handelt sich hierbei um PL/SQL, einer von Oracle entwickelten Erweiterung zu SQL.


Grüße Thomas


----------



## lindin (13. September 2004)

Ja, das passt, hab mal ein wenig damit gegoogelt!
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. September 2004)

Hoi,

Jap das ist PL/SQL ... die Sprache stammt übrigens von Ada ab bzw. ist sehr stark an sie angelehnt. (In Ada beginnen die Kommentare auch mit --  )

Gruß Tom


----------

